# [IPtables] Help configurazione route eth0 to eth1

## Rav3nshadow

Ciao a tutti!!!

Avrei questo problemino...dovrei trovare il modo di scrivere un file per istruire IPtables in modo che redirezioni il traffico da un interfaccia eth0 a eth1.

In mezzo volevo metterci fail2ban e altra roba. 

La macchina sulla quale gira il tutto servirà da firewall "trasparente".

Nessun advice???

Grazie in anticipo  a tutti!

----------

## ago

Tutto il traffico?

----------

## pierino_89

Dato che hai detto "trasparente", non è mica che c'entra squid?

Dai un occhio a questo comunque: http://digilander.libero.it/amilinux/doc/netfilter-7.html

----------

## gutter

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> *

 

Descrivi meglio quello che vuoi fare per favore.

----------

